# MK V Jetta Windshield Wiper relay location



## AtelC (Sep 1, 2011)

I think the relay is blown but I have no idea where it is located. Is it one of the relays in the fuse box or is it somewhere else in the car? If anyone knows please tell me.


----------



## AtelC (Sep 1, 2011)

Shameless self bump. Seriously, if anyone knows please say something.


----------



## AtelC (Sep 1, 2011)

After digging through my engine bay and dash it turns out there isn't a relay in the MK V Jetta that controls Windshield wipers, it's all in the computer and a fuse.


----------

